# Seiko 0624 5009 1975 Gold LCD Watch - Help.... I need this watch to work!!



## Lug (Jun 24, 2018)

I just picked this absolute beauty up with a whole bunch of old beaten up watches - I didn't pay much for the lot but this was the one I most wanted to work!

And it doesn't.. Just popped a battery in it and the light comes on but no display .. What is the likelihood of finding a replacement movement for this.. Can anyone point me in the right direction?

From what I've heard the plating on these is normally shot to bits, but this has some very minor wear only and i would be sooo pleased if i could get this to fire up.

Help!


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Is it possible that the movement needs a short start or that there's a short circuit somewhere (not sure how to say it in english) ? Such as when you need to have a small piece of plastic between the battery slot and the actual movement ?


----------



## Lug (Jun 24, 2018)

gimli said:


> Is it possible that the movement needs a short start or that there's a short circuit somewhere (not sure how to say it in english) ? Such as when you need to have a small piece of plastic between the battery slot and the actual movement ?


 Thanks Gimli, thats not something i've done yet - how would one go about that?


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Some movements require a short start but you kind of need to know what you're doing and I think that you'd have to remove the entire case back.

I've also seen someone slightly soldering/heating some contacts of an LCD display and the symbols started to show up (some were showing some were not)...

Is there any plastic sheet under the golden part inside the movement ? (the one that holds the battery)

Does the watch have beeping sounds ? Does it do anything else than just light up ?


----------



## Lug (Jun 24, 2018)

Thanks - No beeps or sounds its a pretty basic watch, these old Seiko's only display the time and a back light.. Though the lights not coming on now!? I couldn't see any plastic under where the battery would sit.. I think its a bit beyond my scope at the minute to try and sort that.

Its in really nice condition so I think I may look out for a battered but working donor watch at some point and attempt to swap the modules over and hopefully end up with a great watch.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

I think that one is probably a lost cause @Lug.
These Lemon Face Seiko digitals command a premium in working order, I think it was probably in the job-lot of beaten up watches for a reason.

Still, to a collector or someone who knows how to restore it you might get a few quid out of it. Experience with these has taught me not to expect it to be an easy (or cheap) fix though.


----------



## Lug (Jun 24, 2018)

kevkojak said:


> I think that one is probably a lost cause @Lug.
> These Lemon Face Seiko digitals command a premium in working order, I think it was probably in the job-lot of beaten up watches for a reason.
> 
> Still, to a collector or someone who knows how to restore it you might get a few quid out of it. Experience with these has taught me not to expect it to be an easy (or cheap) fix though.


 Thanks, @kevkojak i'm tending to agree, having scoured the net, I can't find anything less than a couple of hundred quid! Though then this watch would be in better condition than any i've seen so far, so it may be worth it in the long run..

I'm wondering though if these O movements are interchangeable?


----------



## Roodie (Jul 30, 2018)

Evening I has an old 70s watch that would not work I found this guy with some help from the forum drop him a line and he will reply

I have had the watch repaired by a lovely gentleman in Germany called Hannos his web site is called strikesandspares.eu/ fantastic to get it working again


----------



## Lug (Jun 24, 2018)

Roodie said:


> Evening I has an old 70s watch that would not work I found this guy with some help from the forum drop him a line and he will reply
> 
> I have had the watch repaired by a lovely gentleman in Germany called Hannos his web site is called strikesandspares.eu/ fantastic to get it working again


 Thanks Roodie, I'll take a look at his site after I finish work for the day - its beginning to obsess me a little, actually quite a lot if I'm honest!


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Ive just bought a 1979 LCD in gold and found this site to be useful. Looking at the fault finding diagrams i'd imagine now its as old as it is only a new module would get it going again, but you never know, put your calibre number into this it might help

http://www.digital-watch.com/DWL/1work/seiko_a127-5010

this appears to be the same

http://www.digital-watch.com/DWL/manualsearchresults/ca6f1ae9052d77b23f1bd86da963a3b5/

if it is i think this is the repair manual and fault diagnosis

http://www.digitalwatchlibrary.com/images/seiko_manuals/0624A.pdf


----------



## Lug (Jun 24, 2018)

Thanks @Nigelpso from how I understand it the module from an A127 5010 movement could potentially be used to resurrect the Lemon drop?


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Lug said:


> Thanks @Nigelpso from how I understand it the module from an A127 5010 movement could potentially be used to resurrect the Lemon drop?


 im not sure i hadnt read it like that, i think the a127 has different or more functions, its not something i looked at really and getting the 127 might prove tricky, Im really not clued up on them at all. Sorry, I think your best bet might be to speak to someone specialising in vintage LCD's, yours is very early isnt it. I'll look back at the links again and if I find anything i'll let you know.

The cal a127 takes a 4001 862 module and the lemon drop a 4001 645 so they are different. You might beable to get a clone module from somesort of micro-electronics supplier but its a long shot i think.

you could try this

http://chip-sale.com/catalog4/cat/4122.php

or the watchguy

or just search the bay for a replacement, makes me wonder if its only a simple module whether a modern one would fit aslong as contact could be made with the pushers, but it might not be lemon coloured.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

out of interest have you tried cleaning up the terminal? It looks greenish and might not be making a proper contact, just brushing it gently with one of those special pin cleaners for a mulitplug might work or even scraping it gently with a fine screw driver.

[IMG alt="Seiko2.JPeG" data-ratio="75.00"]https://s3.eu-west-2.amazonaws.com/forumgallery/monthly_2019_06/Seiko2.thumb.JPeG.02558a7f76fbf738fcb23560c535253e.JPeG[/IMG]

even tweeking it slightly, also i cant see where the negative side of the battery makes contact, it may be that the terminal is the issue rather than the module? I can see a small copper triangle in the bottom of the terminal and it doesnt look right to me, should it have a spring clip? Might be worth looking into as an easy fix before you write the module off.


----------



## Lug (Jun 24, 2018)

Thanks again... great link. I think its a tinted yellow filter possibly that would give it the distinctive lemony colour. But couldn't tell you for sure. I'm pretty new to vintage digital.

I did have a look on the bay and found an lcd panel but not the circuit block..

I've sent an email to Cas-KerCo and we'll see if they have this 45 year old part sitting on the shelf..

Will give it a go.. if it worked out to be a straightforward fix I would be over the moon! Will get the kids in bed and then have a crack


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Lug said:


> Thanks again... great link. I think its a tinted yellow filter possibly that would give it the distinctive lemony colour. But couldn't tell you for sure. I'm pretty new to vintage digital.
> 
> I did have a look on the bay and found an lcd panel but not the circuit block..
> 
> I've sent an email to Cas-KerCo and we'll see if they have this 45 year old part sitting on the shelf..


 Good luck is it the same watch as Roger Moore wore in the spy who loved me? It looks like it. Hope you get it going.

this is my new to me 1979 LCD


----------



## Lug (Jun 24, 2018)

Yes it is almost, wow! Just googled it and he wore the Seiko 0674 5009...


----------



## Lug (Jun 24, 2018)

Nigelp said:


> out of interest have you tried cleaning up the terminal? It looks greenish and might not be making a proper contact, just brushing it gently with one of those special pin cleaners for a mulitplug might work or even scraping it gently with a fine screw driver.
> 
> [IMG alt="Seiko2.JPeG" data-ratio="75.00"]https://s3.eu-west-2.amazonaws.com/forumgallery/monthly_2019_06/Seiko2.thumb.JPeG.02558a7f76fbf738fcb23560c535253e.JPeG[/IMG]
> 
> even tweeking it slightly, also i cant see where the negative side of the battery makes contact, it may be that the terminal is the issue rather than the module? I can see a small copper triangle in the bottom of the terminal and it doesnt look right to me, should it have a spring clip? Might be worth looking into as an easy fix before you write the module off.


 @NigelpHere's a slightly closer pic of the small copper triangle, is this something that has worked it's way loose maybe?


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Lug said:


> @NigelpHere's a slightly closer pic of the small copper triangle, is this something that has worked it's way loose maybe?
> 
> View attachment 16994


 to be fair it looks right now as long as that is making contact properly on top of the battery the terminals look good as does the circuit very clean in fact. Try leaving a new battery in overnight see if it needs the extra power to kick it into action, make sure the contacts are surface clean and all making a good circuit and leave it a while.



Lug said:


> Yes it is almost, wow! Just googled it and he wore the Seiko 0674 5009...
> 
> View attachment 16993


 thought so

just a thought, take the back off if my suggestion above doesnt work and check where the contact makes with the circuit board.


----------



## Lug (Jun 24, 2018)

I'll leave it in and see what's what in the morning!

It doesn't sit on top of the battery though? More so its touching the side of it.. is that correct?


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

ie the one atop the battery



Lug said:


> I'll leave it in and see what's what in the morning!
> 
> It doesn't sit on top of the battery though? More so its touching the side of it.. is that correct?


 yes

my feelings are there maybe a dry joint in the circuit board or more than one and if so then it might never go, but from what youve said terminals look good and clean and so just insert the battery and leave it, if that doesnt work its dry joints in the circuit and mothing can really be done for that


----------



## 8BB76E1 (Aug 14, 2020)

I know it's one year old topic, but how did it go with the watches? I repaired this type some time ago..


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Great thread this, and shows the trouble members will go to to help their fellows. :thumbsup:

May I also say hello to you, dear @kevkojak. Am I mistaken in thinking that you have been a bit absent from posting lately; I feel I have missed your expertise on Seiko especially, recently, and hope that you are well.


----------



## Defiant1 (Nov 17, 2020)

I'd take the module apart from the casing & clean the module with a dry soft bristle brush & if any gunk is noticeable clean with 100% alcohol & some air from a can to dry it. It's possible to resurrect these being there is no battery acid damage that are up any of the parts. Taking apart these watch's is as easy as legos but carefully & with ease u want to be. Now if your a worry wart it's not going to work if it's just sitting there & the price some want to charge for something basic is really no brainer. Find like modules is the tricky part but there are watches out there that you might find with like modules, just look from other watches from around that era that have the same number of buttons as yours. In this case of the 0674A module 2 buttons on top & 1 in the middle of the right side. The only 1 watch that's somewhat similar is the metal strap duke of hazards watch from around that same era of time that comes close to this DK001 model. Checking the fingers from the chip of this module will give you a idea if they are bent & not making contact than their you go. I'd look their. Caution should be taken if u decide to take a soldering tip to any contacts, you will possibly damage the module.


----------

